
Ask HN: Is there a public 3rd party GitHub status monitor? - thih9
When I access GitHub and get an error, I&#x27;m often unsure whether it&#x27;s because of issues with my connection or because GitHub is genuinely not working and hasn&#x27;t updated its status page.<p>Is there an existing third party GitHub status page with a higher resolution than the official GitHub status page? I&#x27;m asking here because discussions about GitHub uptime are popular and I hope someone has already found a solution.<p>Let&#x27;s keep this thread about high resolution status monitoring instead of GitHub uptime, we&#x27;ve had a lot of the latter already, e.g. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=22763270 .
======
thih9
In case anyone finds this later: I've searched more, by looking at demo pages
of popular status monitoring tools hoping to find GitHub, and I've found one
such demo: [https://updown.io/d043](https://updown.io/d043)

------
anticristi
Could you use a generic down detector?
[https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github](https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/github)

~~~
thih9
That works, but I was hoping for something nicer, maybe with:

\- ping from different areas, for making sure that calls from my area are
being served

\- recent history, if my task failed 5 minutes ago and I want to check why

